# how fast does your belly grow from 30 weeks??



## j1405

hi ladies,

i'm 30 weeks now, and feel like my belly is suffocating me already.

i'm wondering how much bigger will i get in the coming weeks and how fast your belly grows? i hear allot of women say from 34 weeks it gets really big really fast?

i have a small frame and its already hard with my belly now...


----------



## lauren_88

When I was 31 weeks, my fundal height measurement was 29-30cm. I had a feeling I had gotten a lot bigger, and at my 34 week appointment its now measuring 35cm. I feel huge, but baby is lying really low in my pelvis which has eased a lot of my rib pain thank god. It was around 32 weeks that I first started to get stretch marks aswell :( so I obviously had a big growth spurt during that time. I'm only 5ft and usually a size 10 xx


----------



## tinkalink

I've noticed the same that mine has grown lots since 30 weeks and I think that's the way it's going to continue. :( I think if you are a smaller frame you do find the bump harder to carry - at least I am! I'm not used to this mass out front either lol


----------



## LDC

Supposedly your fundal height is the same as your weeks, so 30 weeks 30cm, 31 weeks 31cm etc. 

It is difficult depending upon how you carry the weight, baby tends to put on their fat as well in the last few weeks as they have usually reached their actual length xx


----------



## keepholdingon

I feel like my stomach got huge around 36/37 weeks, but I woke up this morning and my stomach is tiny again, lol. I'm no help, sorry!


----------



## sevenofnine

keepholdingon said:


> I feel like my stomach got huge around 36/37 weeks, but I woke up this morning and my stomach is tiny again, lol. I'm no help, sorry!

Mine does that too! I feel bad, like I'm squishing her during the night! :haha:

But she makes sure to push her way out by the end of the day, and I'm huge again!


----------



## FlowerTots13

It's really strange, but I have big days and small days! Although fundal measurements are spot on to my weeks. Although I'm only 32+3 myself, I have noticed a change in growth in the past couple weeks, and position of bump!


----------



## danamarie04

I'm small framed too and really didn't even start showing much until amost 30 weeks! Now I'm 39 and boy have I grown!! I think it is harder to carry the bump being smaller. My hips/joints really started to bother me around 35 weeks on. It's not unbearable, just uncomfortable!!


----------



## pink80

Me at 30 weeks
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/39D85F43-A5E4-40D1-AAA6-33E5C74E08DD-409-0000003722051979.jpg

Today at 38 weeks
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/77871F1E-724E-4B3B-ADFD-1F7368C90F56-2085-000001754ED40A5F.jpg


----------



## XJessicaX

I guess babies are about 3lb at 30 weeks and on average 7.5lb at 40 weeks....so you do have a hell of a lot of growing to do!


----------



## lemongrass

I'm going to be huge! I'm only 28 weeks and I look almost as big as pink at 38! I don't know how this is going to work lol.


----------



## minnieoxox

I just took a picture of my bump the other day and looked back at other pictures I've took of my bump, one at 30 weeks one at 32ish and then the one the other day and it looks like its almost doubled in size! I don't feel like i'm in more pain or anything but look huge. and my baby has been moving so much more and i can see it alot better than I could before. Pregnancy is just getting better for me tbh. I'm happier now than at any other point! :) xx


----------



## Liesje

I'm also small. By 35 weeks I wasn't able to fit in my parents smaller car because I couldn't sit with my knees up like that anymore, my baby was totally stuffed under my ribs and I couldn't breathe. It wasn't even that I was too fat, it was just like trying to sit with a giant walnut half shell under my lungs. 
Human beings were not designed to reproduce!


----------



## heyyydayyy

When I was 30 weeks I felt like I was huge...but now being almost 40 weeks I can't believe how much bigger I've gotten. I used to be all into taking bump pictures and now I am so uncomfortable and over having this bump that I don't bother with pictures anymore :haha: I had some big t-shirts that I would wear because they were the only thing that would fit me, and now those shirts are too small!


----------



## j1405

Liesje said:


> I'm also small. By 35 weeks I wasn't able to fit in my parents smaller car because I couldn't sit with my knees up like that anymore, my baby was totally stuffed under my ribs and I couldn't breathe. It wasn't even that I was too fat, it was just like trying to sit with a giant walnut half shell under my lungs.
> Human beings were not designed to reproduce!

lol yes that sounds like how i'm feeling now already. i work full day and i cannot sit at my desk for long periods at a time without feeling like my lungs are being punctured! i cant drive the car for long periods either... and i feel allot of pressure in my lower abdomen. i also think my little one is nestled nicely under my ribcage and putting pressure on my lungs. when he drops into my pelvis i will find some kind of relief i guess... 

my pregnancy has been great thus far.. no bad symptoms, no morning sickness and i have not put on that much weight either but i think the last few weeks are going to be the opposite of the last 7 months!!

i'm having a c-section at 39 weeks because i'm too small. baby measured 32 cm at my 29 week app and 1.3kg.. so on track i guess.

thanks for all the replies ladies... wish i was where most of you are now already, so close to meeting your beautiful babies!! :cloud9:


----------



## andypandy2

My MW said to me yesterday that your fundal height will be at it's greatest at 36 weeks and will then either stay the same or get slightly smaller?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Babies double in weight between 30 and 40 weeks so your about half way there!


----------



## kettle28

pink80 said:


> Me at 30 weeks
> https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/39D85F43-A5E4-40D1-AAA6-33E5C74E08DD-409-0000003722051979.jpg
> 
> Today at 38 weeks
> https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/77871F1E-724E-4B3B-ADFD-1F7368C90F56-2085-000001754ED40A5F.jpg

Omg! Im as big at 29wks as in your 38 wks!! I'm going to need a trolley in front to rest bump on :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes pink80 you certainly have a teeny little manageable bump! Jealous! Mines massively bigger than your 38wk already


----------



## detterose

I was a size 6 (Australian) prior to falling pregnant. The further along I get, the more squished my lungs feel, I literally feel some days if I sit too long, I may pass out from lack of oxygen. But still SO long to go!


----------



## j1405

yes its funny, the first 9 weeks of pregnancy went by so fast.. and now that we only have to go 9 weeks it feels like it just does not want to come!!!

but i feel you, my ribcage actually aches from sitting at my desk for too long! maybe its moving as well to make way but all i know its damn uncomfy! but hey... lets look at the bright side.. its sooooo worth it!!! we can do this!!


----------

